# Low end pc games



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions for games I can play?
My laptop is pretty slow and well, the most I can do now is play some 3D games with lowest settings. Have any suggestions?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Diablo 2, Terraria and Altitude are good.


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Diablo 2, Terraria and Altitude are good.


Played the first 2, gonna try altitude. Yay the game is free \o/
Thanks


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

what type of games are you into?!? i suggest searching for top pc games in past years or hidden gems. or try some indie games.

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/ <- i use this site when I am unsure if I can run games.


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

gorbulas said:


> what type of games are you into?!? i suggest searching for top pc games in past years or hidden gems. or try some indie games.
> 
> http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/ <- i use this site when I am unsure if I can run games.


im actually into everything, hmm. but most of those games cant run on my pc.
i mean, even if i show my specs. it still wouldnt work.

im using oftenly that site too. its a cool one too.
euh, any suggestions for indie games then? i only know a few.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www.schtserv.com/

Ever try Phantasy Star online? Pretty cool imo.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

rome:total war is a good shout if your into RTS its a great game and you can pick it up for next to nothing these days and it will run on almost any PC.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Have you ever visited GOG.com? 99% of their catalog should work on most any computer, and it's all inexpensive. If you liked Diablo II, I suggest checking out Sacred Gold. If you want a deep RPG, they have Arcanum, Planescape: Torment, and most every great isometric RPG ever made for PC. If you're looking for a shooter, they have the full catalog of Serious Sam games. If you want a simulation game that will melt your brain, try Capitalism Plus.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

erasercrumbs said:


> Have you ever visited GOG.com? 99% of their catalog should work on most any computer, and it's all inexpensive.


 This!!

I recommend the first couple of Tomb Raider games and the Thief series.

Also if you can get DOSbox running, there's heaps of DOS games you can get for free. c: For that I'd recommend Monster Bash, Cosmo's Cosmic Adventure, and Hugo's House of Horrors... I'm sure there's more but I can't remember at the moment.


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

Alot of the older games can be bought at gamestop.com/pc or some low end indie games at steampowered.com


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

beshino said:


> http://www.schtserv.com/
> 
> Ever try Phantasy Star online? Pretty cool imo.


oh my, i never thought about this. im downloadin it now .o. thankyouuuu


Luke688 said:


> rome:total war is a good shout if your into RTS its a great game and you can pick it up for next to nothing these days and it will run on almost any PC.


im not a big fan of those war games, well of some but not these old styled ones. somethin like warhammer xP


erasercrumbs said:


> Have you ever visited GOG.com? 99% of their catalog should work on most any computer, and it's all inexpensive. If you liked Diablo II, I suggest checking out Sacred Gold. If you want a deep RPG, they have Arcanum, Planescape: Torment, and most every great isometric RPG ever made for PC. If you're looking for a shooter, they have the full catalog of Serious Sam games. If you want a simulation game that will melt your brain, try Capitalism Plus.


wooow, thanx man. i got shocked when i had seen teh witcher on the main page. but i guess thats one of that 1% lol.


macaw said:


> This!!
> 
> I recommend the first couple of Tomb Raider games and the Thief series.
> 
> Also if you can get DOSbox running, there's heaps of DOS games you can get for free. c: For that I'd recommend Monster Bash, Cosmo's Cosmic Adventure, and Hugo's House of Horrors... I'm sure there's more but I can't remember at the moment.


i was planning to get into the tomb raider series after they released the new tomb raider game(its called Tomb Raider, just that lol)
hmmm, im not much into dosgames. even gameboycolour games bore me.
i do like pokemon and finalfantasy for the gba though


Oricul said:


> Alot of the older games can be bought at gamestop.com/pc or some low end indie games at steampowered.com


i already checked steam, it doesnt hav much 'cool' ones that stand out. i might as well try gamestop, thanx .o.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I just replayed the "Vietcong" series from 2003 - 2005? which was a lot of fun and war history. 'Vietcong', 'Vietcong: Fist Alpha' and 'Vietcong 2.' FPS, squad based, fighting 'Charlie' in the jungle/tunnels/helicopters/gunboats.

'Soldier of Fortune 2' is another good older FPS with decent story.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

You could play the early Max Payne games too I played through the first recently and its good. 

Realm of the mad god is alright too, its free on steam and isn't too bad to play.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

First Deus Ex, Elder Scrolls III Morrowind, Half Life 2.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

you can download emulators(like nintendo) and play good old retro games.


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

CeilingStarer said:


> I just replayed the "Vietcong" series from 2003 - 2005? which was a lot of fun and war history. 'Vietcong', 'Vietcong: Fist Alpha' and 'Vietcong 2.' FPS, squad based, fighting 'Charlie' in the jungle/tunnels/helicopters/gunboats.
> 
> 'Soldier of Fortune 2' is another good older FPS with decent story.


oh dear god, i tried playing a 2d game and im even lagging on that. a 3d one is a nono


jJoe said:


> You could play the early Max Payne games too I played through the first recently and its good.
> 
> Realm of the mad god is alright too, its free on steam and isn't too bad to play.


im playin that game (the mad god one ) but it sometimes laggs. is it the internet or my pc?


Octal said:


> First Deus Ex, Elder Scrolls III Morrowind, Half Life 2.


jeez... laglaglaglaglaglaglag


Logan X said:


> you can download emulators(like nintendo) and play good old retro games.


yah, i played super mario 64


----------



## bf3junkie (Jun 2, 2012)

if you're patient you can try some sprite-based strategy games like hearts of iron or fallout tactics


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Time to get into some old RPG's. Check out Fallout 1 & 2, Baldur's Gate 1 & 2, Planescape: Torment etc.

Also all of the LucasArts adventure games are classics.


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

bf3junkie said:


> if you're patient you can try some sprite-based strategy games like hearts of iron or fallout tactics


might try fallout tactics, looks fun 


luceo said:


> Time to get into some old RPG's. Check out Fallout 1 & 2, Baldur's Gate 1 & 2, Planescape: Torment etc.
> 
> Also all of the LucasArts adventure games are classics.


gonna check em out. they look nice.:clap
the lucasarts adventure games look nice but not somethin for me:no


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Star wars galactic battlegrounds!!!!!!


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh so you want to find some sh.it games?
TRY THE ENTIRE CALL OF DUTY SERIES :um

hohohohohohoohoohh
heheeeheeeeeeheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :um

Just joking, install 'Crysis' and watch as your computer's core dramatically slowly melts away into a metallic fondant. :um MWHAHHAHAHAH

Thanks for Understanding.
Best Regards,


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Star wars galactic battlegrounds!!!!!!


I DONT LIKE STAR WARS


rweezer36 said:


> The original Unreal Tournament and Unreal Tournament 2k4 have really low graphic requirements (especially the original) if you're into FPS.


but but... will it lag?
becuz i once tried serious sam and it lagged too. and graphics is similiar ithink


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

NatureFellow said:


> Oh so you want to find some sh.it games?
> TRY THE ENTIRE CALL OF DUTY SERIES :um
> 
> hohohohohohoohoohh
> ...


NO NO NO NO NO NO, i like black ops tho. BUT NO


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

rweezer36 said:


> Maybe...here's the links to their demos so you can try before you think about buying.
> 
> Original Unreal Tournament (The requirements for this are extremely low)





rweezer36 said:


> http://www.fileplanet.com/29108/20000/fileinfo/Unreal-Tournament-Demo-v348-Full-(Windows )
> 
> Unreal Tournament 2k4
> http://www.fileplanet.com/136843/130000/fileinfo/Unreal-Tournament-2004-Demo-v3334



thanxx, il check it out


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

Age of Empires 2


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

thing said:


> Age of Empires 2


This and Starcraft


----------



## PWTC (Mar 12, 2012)

You should check out the humble indie bundle if you haven't already done so. 4 days left to purchase and you should be able to run most of the games and if you're unsure, there are demos out there for Psychonauts, Amnesia, Limbo and Lone survivor.

http://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

I like Mount & Blade better than Skyrim, anyone played it? It's sweet

A few days ago I was leading my army of 66 men in the desert, mostly lancers (like jousting) all on armored horses. I signalled for an all-out rampage as the faster ones raced to feast on the rich teat of battle. I hunted men on the ground, one after the other, timing my horse's speed with the swing of my glaive so as to chop their heads off and otherwise cut them to shreds. After a while in each bloodfest of a battle I would scream a war cry at the top of my lungs to get my soldiers pumped for the last stretch of the murder.

Since the enemy had almost entirely footmen we slaughtered 650 of their warriors with only 10 deaths across 6 battles.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

PWTC said:


> You should check out the humble indie bundle if you haven't already done so. 4 days left to purchase and you should be able to run most of the games and if you're unsure, there are demos out there for Psychonauts, Amnesia, Limbo and Lone survivor.
> 
> http://www.humblebundle.com/


Sweet! There's been quite a few of these..


----------



## wut (Apr 24, 2011)

Planescape Torment, Thief 1&2, Deus Ex 1, BG2 ToB/SoA, Icewind Dale I/II, Halflife1, Gothic I/II.. I don't know how they aged but i used to really like these games when they were still new but that was 10 years ago. ^^


----------



## unknown123 (Dec 21, 2011)

Rise of Nations


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Lamento said:


> The lucasarts adventure games look nice but not somethin for me:no


Yet Adventure Games is an excellent suggestion. How about more modern ones? Syberia? Secret Files? Your computer should be able to handle 2D backgrounds with 3D characters.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> I like Mount & Blade better than Skyrim, anyone played it? It's sweet
> 
> A few days ago I was leading my army of 66 men in the desert, mostly lancers (like jousting) all on armored horses. I signalled for an all-out rampage as the faster ones raced to feast on the rich teat of battle. I hunted men on the ground, one after the other, timing my horse's speed with the swing of my glaive so as to chop their heads off and otherwise cut them to shreds. After a while in each bloodfest of a battle I would scream a war cry at the top of my lungs to get my soldiers pumped for the last stretch of the murder.
> 
> Since the enemy had almost entirely footmen we slaughtered 650 of their warriors with only 10 deaths across 6 battles.


:lol for all it's bugs in Mount & Blade With Fire & Sword that had me like :mum I will say that overall it is a good series. Nothing like hiding in the forest trees firing a rifle with your musket squad, while your cavalry and infantry units storm down the hills catching you enemy off guard.

Then of course there is the Waterloo type battles when you have 30 some odd men going up against about 200 and you have to find a way to shell out a victory in the jaws of defeat.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> :lol for all it's bugs in Mount & Blade With Fire & Sword that had me like :mum I will say that overall it is a good series. Nothing like hiding in the forest trees firing a rifle with your musket squad, while your cavalry and infantry units storm down the hills catching you enemy off guard.
> 
> Then of course there is the Waterloo type battles when you have 30 some odd men going up against about 200 and you have to find a way to shell out a victory in the jaws of defeat.


Oh right yeah the woods..! That's good

I can't do much on Fire&Sword without dying it seems a lot harder. I was talking about Warband there, the only bug I've had is sometimes I start a battle with about 20 troops rather than the 70 I have. I have to close the game and re-load it sometimes.

But generally I have really enjoyed the series, I mean comparing it to *Skyrim* or *Game of Thrones*, *M&B* being cheaper is well worth the money IMO. I think there's graphics mods... maybe not

also I am really pleased with *Dead Island* it's got loads of bugs but it's more fun than *Left4Dead*. But you need a recent graphics card for Dead Island.. I'm using a radeon HD7750.


----------

